# Indoor Male Cat Sits on the Edge of Litterbox to Pee . . .



## leos_girl (Apr 3, 2005)

and it sometimes ends up OUTSIDE the box instead of inside. The problem has become more frequent in the last month. I looked through the recent litter box postings and couldn't find anything on this particular problem. 

The cat is 1.5 years old. I got him from an animal shelter about nine months ago, so this is our first summer together. He was already neutered and declawed, so he must have been someone's pet. His weight is proportionate to his size.

I tried getting a bigger box (so he has lots of room) with an edge that is sloped instead of flat, making it more uncomfortable to sit on, but the problem continues. I scoop at least twice a day and completely replace the litter and wash the box weekly. 

I am considering a hooded litter box - reluctantly, because it seems like it would be smellier for kitty and harder for me to clean.

Any suggestions would be most welcome! Other than this issue, he is a sweetheart; affectionate, social, patient, and well-mannered. Not to mention handsome!


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

> He was already neutered and declawed,


"Declawed" could be one reason for the behavior. Simply not liking the litter you are using could be another. 

Before you switch to a hooded box - and I really hope you won't - please try several different kinds of soft, very mildly scented clumping litters in brand new litter boxes. One litter you try should be Cat Attract. Avoid non-clumping litters and unusual litters in general. 

Experts advise always _adding _ more litter boxes with different litters 
and _never _ taking away the litter the cat is already used to until there is plenty of proof that he is faithfully using one of the new litters. 

Always use a mild dishwashing liquid such as Ivory for cleaning the boxes, don't use anything stronger. Rinse very well to make sure there is no scent left behind. 

Also, after you are finished with the substrate trials and you have found the substrate he really likes, find out whether he likes to do No1 and No2 in a different box, or whether he likes to go back and forth between two boxes for everything in general. If he does, always provide two boxes for him. 

Another thing to find out: whether he likes a lot of litter in the box or not so much. How much litter is in the box can be an important factor.

If in spite of all your efforts his dislike for cat litters continues, you might want to consider pain or discomfort as a contributing factor. 

If you are not familiar with the declawing surgery, please check out this information:
http://declaw.lisaviolet.com/

I have a declawed cat myself (original owner had her declawed), which is why I'm recommending this information.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

One more thing. You might be tempted to try a container with very high sides that was never meant to be used as a litter box.
It may solve your problem, but such a container can also be a turn-off that discourages the cat from using a litter box altogether. 
So please be careful and watch your cat's reactions very closely and carefully when you try new things.


----------



## leos_girl (Apr 3, 2005)

THANK YOU to everyone for all the helpful replies - I'm not feeling quite as frantic now that I have some potential solutions. 

I will be sure to report out in case my discoveries help someone else!


----------



## leos_girl (Apr 3, 2005)

*UPDATE - "Sitting on Edge of the Litter Box To Pee&quot*

Five months later . . . he has only "missed" once since my original post, I am happy to report. Although I cannot say conclusively that it's the cause of the improvement, the only thing I changed was to add a second litter box. I've noticed that he uses one for pooping and the other for peeing. I was away from home in the evenings quite often while the problem was occurring and I also wonder, in retrospect, if that was a contributing factor. 

Because I keep the litter boxes in my basement, I bought a large (but ugly!) rubber mat to put under them; then I cover the mat with newspapers. So even if he DOES miss, the floor is protected, and the overflow is easy to take care of. 

He is such a sweet boy - I am very happy that this problem is so much better!


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

Meowmie said: "Before you switch to a hooded box - and I really hope you won't .."


why?

I have two cats and I use a hooded litterbox..they don't mind at all, no accidents ever. I
its easy to clean, I just take the hood off to scoop.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I can't answer for Meowmie but I won't use a hooded one because it holds all the dust which the cats then end up breathing in. I figure that can't be good for them.


----------

